# Eggs: Good or Bad?



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi all,
I recently aquired a group of D. lamasi. This morning I found these in the tank.









Anyone have an opinion as to whether or not they are good. 
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hard to say, they look a little light to me but I dont have experience with the same frogs you have. How do they look now after a day or two?


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Kiari,
It is hard to see in the picture (I am a horrible photogragher), but they seem to be developing. Any advice or suggetions are greatly appreciated.








Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Darn picture didn't get in there. It is my gallery in first frogs folder. But I will try one more time.


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats! They do seem to be developing  Here is the care sheet for Lamasi's, it does mention eggs and tads.
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=19813

Keep posting pictures as they develop, I would love to see them. I think if I ever (WHEN) I get additional frogs I may go for this kind.


----------



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

Are those D. lamasi 'Standard' eggs? :shock:


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

You were posting the thumbnails. 

They look bad to me.


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi all,
Thanks for the responses. They are Panguana. This is their first clutch as far as I know, so I would not be surprised if the eggs are no good. Thank you for posting the full size pics. I am still figuring out this whole digital photo thing. 
Thanks again,
Josh


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

defaced said:


> You were posting the thumbnails.
> 
> They look bad to me.


Unless i am wrong, that looks like a tad developing on the top egg in the first pic. Hard to tell and i am not sure in the second pic about anything


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

I will try to get more pictures up when I get home this evening. I am still trying to learn how to use my camera. The angle the eggs are at is really difficult to nail because of the reflection off the jelly. Any suggetions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Do you have a macro option on your camera? That works well for me.


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, my camera has a macro feature. I am just too dumb to figure out how to use it right . Need to go get some batteries for the camera, so I will get some shots later tonight or early tomorrow.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

My macro option is on the flash button. I just press it a few times until it says macro. Then I zoom in as close as possible.


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for the tip. I will try it out. I really am just photographically retarded. Usually if I can get a shot that isn't just vague, fuzzy outlines I'm happy. I will give the zoom in thing a try.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok. I think this one turned out almost descent.








As always, any comments are welcome.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Definitely looks like a tad in the top one... bottom still not sure. By now you should be able to tell though and as long as the tads "look alive" and aren't molding you should be good to go.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Great job on the pic given your difficult conditions!


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks all,
No mold on the eggs as far as I can tell. I think there is one that is definitely fertile. Whether or not it makes it to hatching is another story. What do you guys think about pulling the eggs? I was basically planning on letting the parents deal with em up to tad stage, but would value any other ideas.
Thanks again,
Josh


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Well, I would say to leave the eggs in there until they hatch and let the parents do their job for the first few days. Provide some vertical film cans so they have a place to deposit the tads and let them do their job for the first couple of days and then decide if you want to pull them or let the parents raise em. If after the tads hatch the parents don't seem to do anything with em, give em a couple of days and then pull em and care for them yourself.


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Cool! That was pretty much my plan, just wanted to make sure it was ok to do it that way. Vertical canisters are in place. Now we wait and see .
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Panguanas tend to be pretty top notch in terms of tadpole transport and care. I've started letting my panguanas do all the heavy lifting for the first month and then pull the now robust and sizable tads to raise the rest of the way.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi all,
Well it looks like they molded over or dried out. I am not real sure. I put the eggs in some water with black water extract to see if maybe they would rehydrate, but I am not hopeful. On a better note, the imi eggs are about to hatch. And they have another clutch right behind those. Hopefully this was just a missfire for the lamasi. Next time they will get it right . Thank you very much to everyone who contributed/viewed this thread. I really appreciate all the help and advice.
Thanks again,
Josh


----------

